# Remote Camera at the Soccer Match



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I shot a high school soccer match today, and for the first time, I set up a remote camera behind the goal.

I used a Canon 40D with a Canon 17-40 f/4 lens set at 17mm and f/7.1. The camera was set at ISO 400, AV mode with manual focus and high speed (6.5 FPS).

Mount: I made my mount out of a cutting board (hope the wifey doesn't find out!  ) I drilled a hole at each corner so a tent stake would fit through it. On the bottom side, I mounted 4 grippers I found at Lowes. The hole for the tent stake also goes through the gripper. The grippers should come in handy if I set u p this mount in the gym under the basket.

I drilled a 3/8" hole through the center of the board so a 3/8" x 3/4 inch bolt would fit through it. It is just the right size so the ball head fits snuggly when bolted to it.

Setting up the mount was easy because the ground was still wet so I just pushed the stakes into the ground. I did bring a nylon tent stake mallet that I had just in case I needed some OOMPH!

I took a few test shots of the guys warming up, then taped the focus ring with gaffers tape so it wouldn't move.

For the remote, I used a Phottix Cleon wireless remote. I have used it before but not in this application.

Summary. The test was successful. I got quiet a few wide angle pics but I might have been able to adjust the view a little to make the pics better.
Everything was in focus. According to the Depth of Field Calculator I used, everything from about 4 feet to infinity should have been in focus when focus at 20 feet. I think I was focused closer but not sure because I didn't get a chance to measure the distance from camera lens to the subject.

The remote worked great when I was close to the camera, but when I was down the sideline, it didn't trigger the camera. I didn't find this out until I got home and uploaded the pics to the computer. That means I missed several shots on goal and at least three goals. One team scored 4 of their 9 goals on the end where the camera was mounted.

It was a good experiment. Next time I will hook up my Skyports. I have a way to use them to trigger the camera and shouldn't have any trouble from 200 feet (or more).

Here is my setup and a sample picture.

This could also be used to shoot birds at the feeder or other situations where you would scare the critters if you were standing there.

Hope you find this info helpful.
Mike

1) My home made remote camera set up.









2) Close up of same.









3) Close up of the same - rear view









4) Sample pic. Actual view, uncropped image.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I like it! Great photo. I will have to try that sometime.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Good idea MT!!! VEry CreAtive....RYAN


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice Mike, I have one in the works for the back yard. We get a bunch of critters that Vickie feeds in the evening, and I am wanting to do something very similar to this setup.

Using a piece of Starboard I have left over from a project.


----------

